# Pyramide in Java



## noob222 (17. Okt 2006)

Hallo, hab eine Progra Aufgabe die ich nicht lösen kann. 
Ich soll eine Pyramide der Form programmieren:       
    1
  121
 12321
1234321

ich krieg das nicht hin. bin noch ein anfänger in java. 
bei mir kommt raus: 

0
11
222
3333
44444
555555
6666666

könnt ihr mir helfen? 

mein code sieht so aus: 

public class Pyramide {
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		int i;
		int j; 
	 		for(i = 0; i <= 3; i++) {
			for(j = 0; j <= 6; j++)
		 		System.out.print(" ");
				for(j = 0; j <= i; j++)
					System.out.print(j + " ");
					System.out.println();
			}
	}
}


----------



## SlaterB (17. Okt 2006)

bei mir erscheint

```
0 
       0 1 
       0 1 2 
       0 1 2 3 


// benutzte [code]
```
[/code]
sind die Leerzeichen zwischen allen Zeichen wirklich nötig?

das Aufwärtszählen geht ansonsten doch schon recht gut, jetzt baue mal dahinter eine weitere Schleife die wieder herabzählt
Ziel:

```
0 
       0 1 0
       0 1 2 1 0
       0 1 2 3 2 1 0
```
dann noch die 0 am Anfang/ Ende weg,

danach über die Einrückung Gedanken machen,
so kommt man Schritt für Schritt zum Ziel


----------



## _tiGGa_ (17. Okt 2006)

schau mal hier ^^


```
public static void main(String[] args) {
		
		for(int i=1;i<=10;i++){			
			for(int k=1;k<=i;k++){
				System.out.print(k);
			}
			for(int k=i-1;k>=1;k--){
				System.out.print(k);
			}
			System.out.println("");
		}
		
	}
```

greetz
_tiGGa_


----------



## Guest (18. Okt 2006)

Probiere es mal hier mti : 


```
public static void main(String[] args) {
        final int MAX_COUNT = 10;
        
        String emptyString = "";
        String  line = "";
        int count = MAX_COUNT;
        
        for(int e = 0;e<20;e++){
            
            if(e>=MAX_COUNT){
                for(int empty = 0;empty < count;empty++){
                    emptyString = emptyString + " ";
                }
                count--;
                for(int i = MAX_COUNT-e+1;i < e-MAX_COUNT;i++){
                    if(i<0){
                        int convert = i*-1;
                        line = line + convert;
                    }else{
                        line = line + i;
                    }
                }
                System.out.println(emptyString+line);
                
                line = "";
            }
            emptyString = "";
        }
    }
```

Die Ansicht wäre so : 
Die letzte Zeile ist ein bischen verschoben, das ist aber in der Konsole nicht, scheint ein hier ein Fehler bei der Darstellung zu sein.

```
0
        101
       21012
      3210123
     432101234
    54321012345
   6543210123456
  765432101234567
 87654321012345678
```


----------

